# Masterchef - The Professionals



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)

It's started again


----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## softybabe (Sep 27, 2010)

Woohoo!

Mr Baldy pudding lover


----------



## Santino (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## strung out (Sep 27, 2010)

this dish looks absolutely foul


----------



## softybabe (Sep 27, 2010)

strung out said:


> this dish looks absolutely foul


 
I second that....STOP PLAYING WITH FOOD!


----------



## mitochondria (Sep 27, 2010)

I missed Gregg.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 27, 2010)

That marrow and truffle and anabolic celery dish looked seriously nasty.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 27, 2010)

Sure it tasted fine and dandy, but it wouldn't be my choice on appearance for sure.

Michel the Roux seems to be delving deep into his book of suspiciously complex, slightly archaic French classic to befuddle the contestants these days. It's the way he looks in faux shock at the temerity of some bods not knowing how to cook some thistly regional artichoke with bone marrow and truffle that adds to the panto feel of the programme.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 27, 2010)

I think Monica is the absolute star of this show.
The pudding monster is completely unnecessary. It's a shame that it can't be both of the men called Michel Roux doing this, the old lad is charm on a stick whenever you see him on the telly. And I love Junior Roux, too.


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 27, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think Monica is the absolute star of this show.
> The pudding monster is completely unnecessary. It's a shame that it can't be both of the men called Michel Roux doing this, the old lad is charm on a stick whenever you see him on the telly. And I love Junior Roux, too.



i couldn't agree more.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 29, 2010)

Just watching this - Michel Roux Jnr redefines uncharismatic for me, in fact I find him quite scarily uncharismatic! Everytime he says "Wow!" I think it is an order to snooze


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2010)

god i do hate food judges!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2010)

That'll teach him to cook a sodding Wellington.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2010)

Major disaster.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> god i do hate food judges!



To be fair, I'm usually largely in agreement with Jay Rayner's gluttinous take on food, but console yourself with the fact that he's the exception to the rule that tv adds on 10 pounds or so. After bumping into him around Brixton on a depressing number of occasions, often in some unfortunate jean combos, I can only remark that he's a bit like the male Nigella. You rarely see him filmed below the waist for sure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2010)

'don't EVER be late again'


----------



## machine cat (Sep 29, 2010)

that guinea fowl looked lush


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2010)

Gotta admit, the aussie version of this is much better than ours! I must've just seen a couple of shit episodes before or something, means alot more there to.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gotta admit, the aussie version of this is much better than ours! I must've just seen a couple of shit episodes before or something, means alot more there to.



you're fucking joking ???


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 4, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gotta admit, the aussie version of this is much better than ours! I must've just seen a couple of shit episodes before or something, means alot more there to.



you're fucking joking ???


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 4, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> you're fucking joking ???


 
Nah, enjoyed it recently.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2010)

The look on Michelle's sous chef's face when the Scottish guy was butchering the salmon was priceless


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2010)

tarannau said:


> To be fair, I'm usually largely in agreement with Jay Rayner's gluttinous take on food, but console yourself with the fact that he's the exception to the rule that tv adds on 10 pounds or so. After bumping into him around Brixton on a depressing number of occasions, often in some unfortunate jean combos, I can only remark that he's a bit like the male Nigella. You rarely see him filmed below the waist for sure.


 
better hope he doesn't read that, or he'll be on here moaning


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2010)

Would someone please oil down Renoud and have him sent to my tent, pelase? 
Corrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 5, 2010)

God these 'chefs' are shit. Professionals my ass.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2010)

Double fuck offtonite, ha ha...

The hairy-faced frenchie was fit, but I missed the start. Did we get to see him change into his whites at the start (like we always do with the male chefs for some reason)? If so, I'll load it on iPlayer


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Would someone please oil down Renoud and have him sent to my tent, pelase?
> Corrrrrrrrrrr.


 
Fight you for him


----------



## Espresso (Oct 6, 2010)

Hah! I'm a lover, not a fighter. 

Though I might revise my opinion and give that food critic with the glasses a slap. Does he get paid by the word on this programme or something? SHUT BLOODY UP.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 6, 2010)

oh my god, what a disaster.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2010)

The French bloke and the northern bloke for  me. I like Claire but thought the others were better.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2010)

Nah, goodbye to Renaud


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Nah, goodbye to Renaud


 
I am so glad David got through after such a nervous start, disappointed for Renaud...however that could be due to my unhealthy interest in his chest, legs, voice etc!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 6, 2010)

I wanted Claire and Renaud* to go through. Shakey Dave'll do hisself a mischief before much longer.

*For similar reasons to my esteemed colleague QueenofGoths.


----------



## softybabe (Oct 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wanted Claire and Renaud* to go through. Shakey Dave'll do hisself a mischief before much longer.
> 
> *For similar reasons to my esteemed colleague QueenofGoths.


 
nah, Claire and David 

Renand was just too cocky.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anyone anywhere like Jay Ranier? Honest question.


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

i think he's alright


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Does anyone anywhere like Jay Ranier? Honest question.


 
I like reading his reviews in the Observer (or did when we still bought it) but he isn't altogether endearing. However I think he is very good at what he does.

I am warming to Michel Roux Jnr though, didn't like him at first but am warming to him now


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

jay rayner's on urban btw, don't be too rude


----------



## N_igma (Oct 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> jay rayner's on urban btw, don't be too rude


 
I thought Dubversion left?


----------



## Spark (Oct 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Does anyone anywhere like Jay Ranier? Honest question.


 
he was everywhere this evening - on this and on that food programme on Ch4 at the same time.  Just before I'd seen him sweating away in the gym (not a pleasant sight).


----------



## strung out (Oct 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I thought Dubversion left?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/members/12581-jayrayner !


----------



## lemontop (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this. Especially this pair and their awesome facial expressions


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 7, 2010)

I think i would hate to be around that woman.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 7, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I think i would hate to be around that woman.


 
no way. i'd love to lick hollandais off her while she shouts at me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2010)

lemontop said:


> I'm really enjoying this. Especially this pair and their awesome facial expressions


 
Michel Roux Jnr. looks like something is scaring him in that pic...or she has just put her hand on his arse!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 7, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Michel Roux Jnr. looks like something is scaring him in that pic...or she has just put her hand on his arse!!


 
He's scared of her innit.


----------



## g force (Oct 7, 2010)

Jay correctly pointed out that the cokcy bloke had "comeptition" tatooed on his head rather than wanting to be a great Chef. So glad when he fucked up his dessert and cried. Like a twat. Arrogance I don't mind when it's backed with something...he couldn't figure out that chocloate melted in a warm kitchen...wanker.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't like him but I felt bad when he cried.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

The soup Michel Roux Jnr made looks delicious!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

he looks like a serial killer tho...


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2010)

I wish they'd all stop fucking crying


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he looks like a serial killer tho...


 
What, Michel Roux Jnr?!!


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2010)

If you're reading this Jay Rayner, I challenge you to a fight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

Santino said:


> If you're reading this Jay Rayner, I challenge you to a fight.


 
In a huge bowl of mussel soup?!


----------



## Santino (Oct 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In a huge bowl of mussel soup?!


 
I might go as far as a vat of potato and leek.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

Santino said:


> I might go as far as a vat of potato and leek.


 
I'd still watch!

Hope Simon the Lancashire bloke gets through, I like him!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What, Michel Roux Jnr?!!


senior, junior, it's all the same to me...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 11, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> senior, junior, it's all the same to me...


 
Nooooo - he's kind of sexy, I don't want to start thinking of him as a Jeffrey Dahmer....Jnr!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 11, 2010)

How do these people keep getting away with wiping their sweaty foreheads whilst preparing food?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 11, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo - he's kind of sexy, I don't want to start thinking of him as a Jeffrey Dahmer....Jnr!!


his voice is quite sexy, its the eyes that look bonkers....


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo - he's kind of sexy, I don't want to start thinking of him as a Jeffrey Dahmer....Jnr!!



I agree, he is sexy.
I have a bit of a thing for him


----------



## g force (Oct 12, 2010)

Last night's were all pretty crap. Who the fuck can't follow a receipe or indeed not include white wine in a french broth. "professional" my arm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 12, 2010)

is Ben from Woking in it still ?

my housemate gets his lunch made by him everyday


----------



## N_igma (Oct 12, 2010)

If Jason makes it through the final round I will eat this laptop.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 12, 2010)

Thought Monica was a bitch to the oil rig fella who made the mussels. Easily the best, the only fault being the runny sauce, but he got both barrels for having 'no passion'


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

Quail..... and cake.

Quail.



And chocolate cake.







Quail and cake.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2010)

Santino said:


> Quail..... and cake.
> 
> Quail.
> 
> ...


 
 mental.


----------



## strung out (Oct 13, 2010)

cake 

quail  

cake and quail


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

Quail.


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

And cake.


----------



## Santino (Oct 13, 2010)

Epic quail


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2010)

Quake, that is.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2010)

yay! the best two went through.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> yay! the best two went through.


 
I agree - thought they were by far the better of all the competitors today.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 13, 2010)

Vanilla-flavoured "mash" and you lot concern yourselves with quail and chocolate cake!?


----------



## N_igma (Oct 13, 2010)

That boy Jason is my new favouritist hero ever. "I love making mad food...I'm going to continue making mad food!"   

Like Stacey want her to win!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 13, 2010)

I have eaten Jason's food. Can you imagine his dinner parties?

"Oh, hell, what's it going to be this time? Goody - liver and sugar puffs..."


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 13, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I have eaten Jason's food. Can you imagine his dinner parties?
> 
> "Oh, hell, what's it going to be this time? Goody - liver and sugar puffs..."


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 13, 2010)

N_igma said:


> "I love making mad food...I'm going to continue making mad food!"



Or a balanced diet as its known in Scarborough.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 13, 2010)

I didn't mean to type "I have eaten Jason's food". I meant to type "I would eat Jason's food". 

Too much marzipan-wrapped pork loin earlier, no doubt.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody who's all "I'm mad I am" is to be avoided like the plauge - chef or not.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 13, 2010)

I was glad the not conventionally beautiful one and the oldie* got through, they deserved it most and society is cruel to such people. Gave me that feel good factor that whole SuBo thing was supposed to but didn't because of the cynical nature of that whole shabang.

* he wasn't really old, but in telly land he was practically octogenarian. On the telly you get older quicker, like dogs.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> * he wasn't really old, but in telly land he was practically octogenarian. On the telly you get older quicker, like dogs.



He _does_ look old - ten years old than me, I reckon, despite being the same age.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> he looks like a serial killer tho...


 
Nooooo, I love him. He has such a sunny smile 

It's Monica who looks like she'd like to rip your kidneys out. Scary.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2010)

Yup. They said he was 39, didn't they? Either he's had a *really* hard life or he was telling fibs. Because he was the most ancient looking 39 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> It's Monica who looks like she'd like to rip your kidneys out. Scary.


 
But at least you know she'd put them to good use. 
Sautéed with some garlic and shallots and finished with a smidgeon of marsala, perhaps.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody who's all "I'm mad I am" is to be avoided like the plauge - chef or not.


 
That is true!!

I could probably have dealt with quail and chocolate infused sauce but with sponge cake - no, so many kinds of no!


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 19, 2010)

hour long episode tuesday!!! i love tuesdays now.
I reckon gingerface from last night is a potential final three. he was shit hot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a nice blend of good food and cruelty.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 19, 2010)

Steak tartare with mayonnaise and tomato ketchup and a poached egg? 
Nooooooo.
Steak and onion and capers and gherkins with a raw egg yolk.
Monica has gone down in my estimation.  (I'm sure she'll be gutted.  )


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 20, 2010)

If I hear the word 'finesse' one more time.....


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 20, 2010)

'finesse' is the new 'unctuous'


----------



## treefrog (Oct 20, 2010)

This won't get shown in NZ for ages, all we've got on is series 2 of Aussie Masterchef (shit) and Masterchef USA (shit with more Weegies in). Reading this thread is awesome though. Quail? Cake? WTF?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 20, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I have eaten Jason's food. Can you imagine his dinner parties?
> 
> "Oh, hell, what's it going to be this time? Goody - liver and sugar puffs..."


 

served with an assortment of spanners and a dog's eye

no wait, that's Heston Blumenthal's new Little Chef menu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure who I want to go through tonight - I like the little Scottish guy but his lamb was very, very rare!


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2010)

alice's pudding looks great!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 20, 2010)

Only M Roux Jr can get away with saying stuff like 'Neil is a hardened pro' without a smirk or trace of irony. V gallic seriousity.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> alice's pudding looks great!


 
I thought so too - she has done well, I hope she goes through.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2010)

Matthew and Alice to go through for me!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought Andrew could have won it but he blew it big style.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 20, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Matthew and Alice to go through for me!



same here


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 20, 2010)

N_igma said:


> I thought Andrew could have won it but he blew it big style.



same here.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2010)

Chocolate fondant. When will they ever learn? It is always the kiss of death in Masterchef


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2010)

Shakey Dave in the trailor for next week!!!! He is my favourite


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 20, 2010)

Cookery school terminator woman cannot fail. I want Ben to win but it will be a monster task imo.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 25, 2010)

shame that bird went out, but everyone else is great.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 25, 2010)

I want Claire to win, I think she's brilliant.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 25, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I want Claire to win, I think she's brilliant.



me too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> shame that bird went out, but everyone else is great.


she pushed the boat out but she didn't push it far enough


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 26, 2010)

Haven't watched last night's yet but I gather shakey Dave is still in it so I am happy (though I doubt he will win )


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 26, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Haven't watched last night's yet but I gather shakey Dave is still in it so I am happy (though I doubt he will win )


 
at the moment its looking like claire or the french guy imo.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 26, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> at the moment its looking like claire or the french guy imo.


 
Except it couldn't be due to the stupid format of having claire go head to head for one place with him in this round! WTF!!!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 26, 2010)

Last chance to shine?

The poor fucker is drawing mayonnaise lines on a plate, whilst some OCB knob towers above them piling plate after plate into the sink for minor angular transgressions and slightly varying line lengths. What a ginormous cock.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 26, 2010)

That chef was an absolute arse. I wonder what sort of incredibly exorbitant prices he charges for getting his set square and cling film out. And what sort of half witted loaded ginks pay it.

Delighted to see Claire going through. Come on, Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire!


----------



## rekil (Oct 26, 2010)

Shaky Dave didn't sound very convincing when he said he wanted to keep going. He probably wanted to smash that shit of a chef in the face with one of those plates.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2010)

tarannau said:


> The poor fucker is drawing mayonnaise lines on a plate, whilst some OCB knob towers above them piling plate after plate into the sink for minor angular transgressions and slightly varying line lengths. What a ginormous cock.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 26, 2010)

Espresso said:


> That chef was an absolute arse. I wonder what sort of incredibly exorbitant prices he charges for getting his set square and cling film out. And what sort of half witted loaded ginks pay it.
> 
> Delighted to see Claire going through. Come on, Claaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaire!


 
TBF, that chef aknowledged he was an OCDphile, but never came across as an arrogant, unpleasant bellend to me. He gave him several attempts to get it just right before offering to do it himself without the snidey criticism they'd have got 90% of the time. Like from the curly twat in the first half (two thirds).

The format this year is a mess. One and a half episodes tonite, and who's presenting/judging? Shrek/Michel/Monica? Half hour Mon-Thur and an hour long quarter/semi/final on Fri next time please.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

I am a bit pissed off with this now - so they put two of the best chefs, Claire and Ben, against each other and one has to go out. What if Ben's dish was better than another pair? Seems a foolish way of doing things to me!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

Ben hasn't been the best chef at all, loads of mistakes. He's almost gone a few times, unlike Claire, Alice & David (is it David?  The one who looks permanently knackered).

I can't decide about Alice.  It's nice that someone so young does well, and she clearly has an exquisite palate and eye for plating.  But she's a bit of a middle-class oddball, to say the least.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> Ben hasn't been the best chef at all, loads of mistakes. He's almost gone a few times, unlike Claire, Alice & *David* (is it David?  The one who looks permanently knackered).
> 
> I can't decide about Alice.  It's nice that someone so young does well, and she clearly has an exquisite palate and eye for plating.  But she's a bit of a middle-class oddball, to say the least.



Shakey Dave - he is on tonight. I so hope he goes through


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

I hate these cooking in restaurants, in school canteens, for the army etc challenges. Just get in the kitchen and cook a meal for Michel and Greg!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

How much of that chocolate dessert did Gregg just stuff into his gob!!


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How much of that chocolate dessert did Gregg just stuff into his gob!!


 
It's Gregg, expect nothing less. So John to go through then I suspect.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

Alice is blowing it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> Alice is blowing it


 
I know - and i really, really want her to go through


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck her, can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

She was good in the kitchen though  Shakey Dave next, he is my favourite!!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm surprised they put John through. He's been late every time. Thought they were very hot on that sort of thing. Can't see him beating my Claire, mind you.

Shakey Dave and the oldest 39 year old in the world now.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

He has got to buckle down and stop shaking!


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

Alice never made an entirely succesful non-fish dish did she?  

C'mon Shakey!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

N_igma said:


> He has got to buckle down and stop shaking!


 
 Surely a Northern clean sweep for the final!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2010)

That cellophane sossige looks well dodgy.


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Surely a Northern clean sweep for the final!


 
Welsh mines were northern??


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

belboid said:


> Welsh mines were northern??


 
Eh? Who's Welsh?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

oh, yeah, its Durham innit.  Similar accent (ahem)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

N_igma said:


> He has got to buckle down and stop shaking!


 
I know! He did well with that mackerel though, apart from knocking the cucumber over with his shaking!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

I also like the way Shakey Dave often looks like he is on the verge of tears!!


----------



## big eejit (Oct 27, 2010)

Like his namesake*, Shakey Dave is rock n roll.

*Shakey


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

grrrr, boring Lee doing far too well


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

c'mon, c'mon, c'mon.......

yay!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2010)

YES!!!! I am so happy for him!! Lee did really well but Dave is just so great


----------



## rekil (Oct 27, 2010)

I thought shaky dave went through last night, there's two shaky daves?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

claire went through last night


----------



## N_igma (Oct 27, 2010)

I want Claire to win, although all 3 are likeable in their own ways!


----------



## rekil (Oct 27, 2010)

Confused now. Who was being fucked about by the chef with the mayo lines? i thought that was shaky dave, but we had another shaky on tonight versus Lee?


----------



## belboid (Oct 27, 2010)

that was John, they only did the first half of his n Alice's thing last night


----------



## rekil (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh right ta, I missed a bit, kids chucked eggs at our cat and I had to go investigate.


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll say it again: the terminator woman cannot fail.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 27, 2010)

Yup
Unless Claire actually drowns Michel Roux in a vat of soup and makes sausages out of Gregg Wallace, she's got this in the bag. She is streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeets ahead of the other two.
Hurrah!


----------



## lemontop (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay! Claire or poor old shaky Dave for me. If only he could control his nerves! He still looks like he hasn't slept for months but either of those to win for me.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2010)

Claire making sausages out of Gregg Wallace might make her the most popular winner ever.

But yes - surely it's hers to lose.  Bless her little special needs smiling moon face.


----------



## madamv (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and my bubs have just finished watching the three semi finals back to back.   Yey for Claire....  She is so focused and I feel a bit sad about her saying this is all she has in her life at the moment...

Shaky Dave next on my list too


----------



## hektik (Oct 29, 2010)

Watched the semi-finals last night: was very disappointed to see Alice go out, I thought she had great ideas, and over the whole series she has been more consistent than John - who was always late delivering fairly average food. 

I really like shaky dave as well - i thought it was going to be a double whammy with the old guy getting through (he always seemed to get through, despite taking no notice of what the judges ever said). Glad that Dave got through though. I've eaten at the Ledbury - it was reet good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

Just been perusing the Digital Spy thread about Professional Masterchef and two interesting things on there

One is that Alice has been given a job at one of Gordon Ramsey's restaurants  and the other is that Claire has previouslly worked at one of Alain Roux's restaurants.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't they say that about Claire on the program already - she worked in a michelin starred restaurant before going to that Scouse cooking school

Not surprised about Alice tbh. She seemed talented, conscientious and quick learning... and for all Ramsey's sins, he's one of the best supporters of female talent in kitchens. Sad she went out, but she won me over with what seemed like amazing fish cooking with touches that I didn't expect from someone so young. But then it transpired she worked in a fish restaurant and that her advanced skills with fish weren't matched elsewhere.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Don't they say that about Claire on the program already - she worked in a michelin starred restaurant before going to that Scouse cooking school
> 
> Not surprised about Alice tbh. She seemed talented, conscientious and quick learning... and for all Ramsey's sins, he's one of the best supporters of female talent in kitchens. Sad she went out, but she won me over with what seemed like amazing fish cooking with touches that I didn't expect from someone so young. But then it transpired she worked in a fish restaurant and that her advanced skills with fish weren't matched elsewhere.


 
Yes - she has always said that she worked in a Michelin starred restaurant, there was no secret with that . I was just interested that it was for Alain Roux, not that I think it will influence Michel Roux jnr, I would imagine in many ways it will leave him expecting a higher standard from her. And she is very, very good.

It kind of annoys me that they don't mention where the chefs work just "A top London hotel" etc.. I know it is probably due to the BBC's no advertising rule but still it would be nice to know where they work in case people wanted to visit the restaurants.


----------



## hektik (Oct 29, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It kind of annoys me that they don't mention where the chefs work just "A top London hotel" etc.. I know it is probably due to the BBC's no advertising rule but still it would be nice to know where they work in case people wanted to visit the restaurants.



probably is down to the "no-advertising" rule - but then, the rest of the programme is an extended advert for whatever restaurant the contestants are working at that episode anyway. So I don't know how that would work.

Mayeb the "top London hotel" don't want people to know where the contestants work, just in case they turn out to be mega-shit, and bring down the reputation of the hotel


----------



## The Boy (Oct 29, 2010)

hektik said:


> Mayeb the "top London hotel" don't want people to know where the contestants work, just in case they turn out to be mega-shit, and bring down the reputation of the hotel



Like the girl last year who chopped butter on the same board that she had been prepping raw meat on?


----------



## psycherelic (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been backing Claire right from the beginning I am pleased to have got it right for once, she'd have to work pretty hard to throw it away now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh no - just give Shakey Dave one of the fiddliest things to do


----------



## Santino (Nov 1, 2010)

'Rectangle of meat'  - sounds appetising.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2010)

rolled in hay ash!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

This is making me nervous just watching!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 1, 2010)

That was art.  The hula hoop dish looked awesome.


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 1, 2010)

this is the best episode EVER!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

I know it is probably horrendously expensive but I would like to eat at NOMA....possibly with the head chef as he was rather lovely


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm marrying Rene Radzepi, just you bear that in mind, QueenOfGoths.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know it is probably horrendously expensive but I would like to eat at NOMA....possibly with the head chef as he was rather lovely


 
seemed to be £120.  Seven courses tho!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I'm marrying Rene Radzepi, just you bear that in mind, QueenOfGoths.


 
Damn you


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> seemed to be £120.  Seven courses tho!



i think you'ld struggle to get a table anyway.not since it came first in pellegrino list.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2010)

belboid said:


> seemed to be £120.  Seven courses tho!


 
Seven courses in there - while beautiful and no doubt out of this world - would still require a visit to the pie shop on the way home.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 1, 2010)

sweaty?  latey?  f....emale?


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> i think you'ld struggle to get a table anyway.not since it came first in pellegrino list.


 
piece of piss, tho it may be a slight wait


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm starting to fancy Shakey Dave and I find that concerning :-s

The chef at the Danish weed garden had a sinister aura about him. Reminided me of the football manager on Armstrong and Miller. And was there anything wrong with the other half of his plates?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 2, 2010)

It's a bit odd naming a restaurant after a gangrenous face eating disease.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 2, 2010)

Nine Bob Note said:


> ... And was there anything wrong with the other half of his plates?


 That's where you put the tomato sauce.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Seven courses in there - while beautiful and no doubt out of this world - would still require a visit to the pie shop on the way home.


 
I''d rock up with half a load of Kingsmill and a tub of vitalite.


----------



## hektik (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought shaky dave did really well last night - his last two dishes were stunning, and showed that he had really taken on board everything he had learned at both the restaurants in the episode. Claire was as amazing as ever (and i think it's hers to lose) - but I don't think her presentation for either of her dishes was that impressive, or had changed from anything they learnt at noma. She's not doing anything different from how she was previously - whether this will count against her remains to be seen (like all good reality shows, masterchef likes "a journey").

The other man chef is the weakest of the bunch really: his food is never on time, and looks like gastropub fare, rather than michelin fare, which is what they are aiming for. Unless he pulls something amazing out of the bag in the last episode, I don't see how he can win.


----------



## hektik (Nov 2, 2010)

GRAH double post


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't forget it's half seven tonight, fellow Mastercheffers.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2010)

ooh - it's stressful.

torn between lovely, reliably skilled Claire, and sweet little shakey Dave being a bit crap.


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

I like how Albert Roux named his son Michel after his brother, and Michel Sr. named his son, er, Alain.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know it is probably horrendously expensive but I would like to eat at NOMA....possibly with the head chef as he was rather lovely


 
They serve live shrimp there you know


Dave for me, Claire is a bit boring imo


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2010)

Santino said:


> I like how Albert Roux named his son Michel after his brother, and Michel Sr. named his son, er, Alain.


 
Might be the case that Michel is a family name and the grand pere is also called that, non?

Edit to say  I see you said Albert named his son for his brother, so you'll have to excuse my idle speculation about grandpappy.


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Might be the case that Michel is a family name and the grand pere is also called that, non?
> 
> Edit to say  I see you said Albert named his son for his brother, so you'll have to excuse my idle speculation about grandpappy.


 
To be fair, I've always just assumed Michel Jr. was named after Michel Sr.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

oooh, the tension...


----------



## Santino (Nov 2, 2010)

Fucking puff pastry lid pie


----------



## big eejit (Nov 2, 2010)

Michel likes Claire, but Dave is the troubled genius type they would like Masterchef to launch


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

those rice krispies could blow it for davey tho


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2010)

Come on Claire!!


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 2, 2010)

its gonna be clair.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 2, 2010)

We want clair!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2010)

has to be claire, surely. what mistakes has she made?


----------



## big eejit (Nov 2, 2010)

Huzzah!


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

phew


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2010)

Apparently, according to them who reckon to be in the know, over on DS, she was in the early stages of pregnancy when she started this. So early that she didn't know and her baby's due next month.
Blimey.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

aah, she's preggers as well apparently.  how sweet (edit:  grr, i just saw it in the wirral times)

and i didn't realise loads of the recipes are on the beeb website!  http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/chefs/claire_lara


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww - how lovely! No wonder she flaked out a bit in the middle of that Michelin chefs banquet.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 2, 2010)

belboid said:


> and i didn't realise loads of the recipes are on the beeb website!  http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/chefs/claire_lara


 
anyone going to have a go ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 2, 2010)

All together there has been far too much "I want to win because" bullshit, but that's as usual. There has also been FAR FAR too much fish. It seems like half of all the dishes they have prepared have been fucking fish! Too many raspberries and longastines (sic) too, whatever the hell they are.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

you can never have too many raspberries, you fillet o'stine


----------



## janeb (Nov 2, 2010)

I really couldn't decide who I wanted to win, wanted both claire and shakey dave - do we know if he's got himself a job yet?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 2, 2010)

janeb said:


> I really couldn't decide who I wanted to win, wanted both claire and shakey dave - do we know if he's got himself a job yet?


 
I heard he finally sorted the shakes out and is now a heart surgeon.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2010)

Eden Castle Inn, County Durham.

He doesn't look completely knackered!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting contrast with the amateur Masterchef when they always end up with a load of posh mid-life crisis Southern blokes in the final. Good show Northern oiks!


----------



## badlands (Nov 3, 2010)

I thought Claire was going to pull off her fat suit to reveal Wayne Rooney underneath


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2010)

Just starting to watch this - though I know the winner - and shakey Dave has already had me in tears when he was looking at pics with his Mum


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2010)

I met Ben on Friday night in Woking , a really really nice bloke !!!

I was warming to Shaky Dave but think Claire deserverd it through sheer consistancy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

badlands said:


> I thought Claire was going to pull off her fat suit to reveal Wayne Rooney underneath


she was pregnant you nob.

and a deserved winner to boot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she was pregnant you nob.
> 
> and a deserved winner to boot.


Early stages.  You're not arguing she wasn't fat, are you?

Deserved winner, agreed.   How the hell did she get that reasonable looking French hubby?


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2010)

by being a nice person?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like Michele has given Shakey Dave a job at Le Gavroche:
http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/news/No-Masterchef-title-but-David.6611246.jp


----------



## nick h. (Nov 3, 2010)

And he offered all three of them a job, but only Dave said yes! Maybe the other two are hoping for something better? Or they don't want to move to London?  Surely they'll be juggling lots of offers won't they?


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 3, 2010)

This was the best series yet and no toffs in the final which was great.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> This was the best series yet and no toffs in the final which was great.


Oh ern, you've gone all egalitarian?!


----------



## revlon (Nov 3, 2010)

arab strap's guitar tech


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Oh ern, you've gone all egalitarian?!


 
Uh?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Uh?


eh


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

soz, ern, i thought you said taffs......


----------



## strung out (Nov 3, 2010)

oh


----------



## ernestolynch (Nov 3, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> soz, ern, i thought you said taffs......


 
*Rascist!!!*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2010)

bastid


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 7, 2010)

Just saw this over at digitalspy


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 7, 2010)

Excellent - thanks


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2010)

Funny as fuck!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Nov 7, 2010)

revlon said:


> arab strap's guitar tech


 
Is it wrong to find the shakey one quite attractive?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Is it wrong to find the shakey one quite attractive?


 
Nah - or if it is I am a wrong 'un too


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 8, 2010)

Tonight..M. Roux Jr asks...why the fuck don't I have 3 stars.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2010)

More likely he asks "Why have the BBC scheduled me against Coronation St on the night Jack kicks the bucket? Merde."


----------



## Santino (Nov 8, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Tonight..M. Roux Jr asks...why the fuck don't I have 3 stars.


 
From my telly watching viewpoint, the difference between Roux and some of the 3-star chefs is that Roux is still doing what I recognise as cookery, albeit very high-end cookery, whereas your Heston-style experimental cookery is a different order of magnitude altogether. Roux's food still looks like, for example, a piece of fish on a plate, as opposed to four cubes of flesh with a stripe of pink ooze and a fan of green flakes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 8, 2010)

He just peeled grapes...with a spoon.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2010)

I am amazed. I just started to watch this as a bit of channel hopping, and I have just seen a grown man peel a grape! I usually enjoy a bit of Masterchef but there is too much of it and the continuity woman with the sing-song voice has put me right off. This Professionals one is much better.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 8, 2010)

I know what you mean about Heston...I sometimes feel he may destroy the known universe because doing it hasproduced  just the right colour for his potatoes.


----------

